
Show HN: Get a push notification on model training completion - taroth
https://hyperdash.io
======
bbjunaid
Wow this is amazing!

------
fspacef
Nice! I was just thinking of a similar idea the other day.

Could also be interesting to add info about the health of the data sets in the
initial notification.

------
mustoffa
Nice, this looks pretty slick. Don't do a lot of ml myself but I can see the
usefulness. What are you using for the mobile app?

------
petrReadz
Looks promising!

